# Predictions from our team [FREE]



## W. Project (Jul 3, 2016)

Euro 2016
France - Iceland: 1-1x+over 1.5 / over   hard:1+nogol

BRAZIL: Série A
Cruzeiro - Vitoria 1X-1+Over1,5 
Internacional - Gremio Under3,5 / 1 / gol
Botafogo RJ - Santa Cruz Over1,5 / 1
Corinthians - Flamengo Multigol 1-3 home / 1 / 1x+over1,5
Ponte Preta - Sao Paulo Under3,5 / x
Santos - Chapecoense-SC Over1,5 / 1

FINLAND: Veikkausliiga

Lahti -  KuPS 1x
Kemi - HIFK Under 3.5 / Under 2.5

Norway: Tippeligaen
Molde - Viking       1 / Multigol 1-3 home
Sarpsborg 08 - Brann       1x
Stabaek - Sogndal 1 / 12

Sweden: Superettan
Assyriska FF - Sirius X2 / Sirius gol

USA: MLS
New York City - New York Red Bulls 1x


----------



## W. Project (Jul 3, 2016)

Brazil: Série A
Sport Recife-Palmeiras Multigol 1-4 away

Finland: Veikkausliiga
Inter Turku-VPS X or Under 3.5  

Belarus: Vysshaya Liga
Soligorsk-Zhodino Over 1.5

Norway: : Tippeligaen
Stromsgodset-Aalesund goal

USA: MLS
Colorado Rapids-Portland Timbers 1X+Under3,5
Los Angeles Galaxy-Vancouver Whitecaps Multigol 1-3 home
FC Dallas-Orlando City 1X+Under3,5


----------

